# smoken a leg of lamb



## autoferret (Apr 3, 2010)

Today i decided to smoke a leg of lamb.  I got a 7.5lb piece and i sliced slits all over the cut top and bottem and stuck garlic in each hole i'd guess 20-25 pieces.  Then put some EVO, salt, pepper, orgeneo for the rub and onto the smoker until it gets to 150*.


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 3, 2010)

looks like a great start, cant wait to see more!!


----------



## fire it up (Apr 3, 2010)

Good luck!
Did my first lamb recently and then lamb stew from the leftovers, talk about tasty!


----------



## autoferret (Apr 3, 2010)

Quick update: looking good!  trying to smoke some eggs so we'll see what they look like at 2hours.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 3, 2010)

Lookin good, nice qview


----------



## autoferret (Apr 3, 2010)

So after 2hours i took off one egg and it was hardboiled but didn't have any smokey flavor so i took the one piece that i didn't eat and i'm going to smoke it to see if that helps.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 3, 2010)

It most be that time of years now everyone seems to be smoking lamb and I have one ready for the smoker for tomorrow. Yours looks great so far and I bet it will be really good to. Now for all of you that haven't tried any lamb yet you better hurry cause it's looking like all of theses folks are going to get the lamb before you get there.


----------



## autoferret (Apr 3, 2010)

All finished up!  had a few friends over to help eat the feast!


----------



## fire it up (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm guessing it was nice and tasty by the looks of it.


----------



## meateater (Apr 3, 2010)

Great looking lamb, that's some good stuff.


----------



## rev (May 6, 2010)

That looks awesome! I'll be doing that soon!


----------



## glgoodwin (May 6, 2010)

whats the price per pound on the lamb?


----------



## rbranstner (May 6, 2010)

I've done a few lamb roasts and they are awesome. Yours looks great!


----------



## caveman (May 6, 2010)

That Lamb looked good.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  How was that egg?  What happened to it?


----------



## brew (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I am curious on the outcomes with the eggs.


----------

